# Test/Review of Energizer Ultimate Lithium AA



## HKJ (Aug 10, 2013)

[SIZE=+3]Energizer Ultimate Lithium AA[/SIZE]







Official specifications (The second part of the specification is from datasheet):

Last up to 9x longer in digital cameras (versus Energizer® MAX®. results vary by camera.), which means 9x less waste 
Weigh 1/3 less than standard alkaline batteries 
Perform in extreme temperatures from -40°F to 140°F 
Hold power for 15 years when not in use 
Leak resistant construction 
Classification: "Cylindrical Lithium" 
Chemical System: Lithium/Iron Disulfide (Li/FeS2) 
Designation: ANSI 15-LF, IEC-FR6 
Nominal Voltage: 1.5 Volts 
Storage Temp: -40°C to 60°C (-40°F to 140°F) 
Operating Temp: -40°C to 60°C (-40°F to 140°F) 
Typical Weight: 14.5 grams (0.5 oz.) 
Typical Volume: 8.0 cubic centimeters (0.5 cubic inch) 
Max Discharge: 3.0 Amps Continuous (single battery only) 5.0 Amps Pulse (2 sec on / 8 sec off) 
Max Rev Current: 2 uA 
Typical Li Content: Less than 1 gram 
Typical IR: 90 to 160 milliohms (depending on method) 
Shelf Life: 15 years at 21°C 







This battery handles load very well. Notice that the unloaded voltage for lithium batteries is 1.8 volt.









I am not that impressed with the 11x longer specification, you must compare to some really bad batteries for this to be true.



























Up to 1A the capacity is nearly constant and even at 3A it can deliver energy.
The 3A curve starts with a dip, then it raises again, when the battery gets warm.
















Due to the higher voltage, it has more energy than alkaline.


[SIZE=+3]Conclusion[/SIZE]

This battery is very impressive at high current, but at low loads it is not much better than alkaline batteries (Except it does not leak). The batteries have a very long storage time and can be used in very cold weather.
These batteries cannot always replace alkaline, some equipment depends on the weak high current ability of alkaline!



[SIZE=+3]Notes and links[/SIZE]

How is the test done and how to read the charts
Comparison of AA battery chemistries


----------



## TEEJ (Aug 10, 2013)

Nice job!

Can you overlay a representative NiMH cells performance against it?

Also....should that last part read weak low current instead?


----------



## HKJ (Aug 10, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> Nice job!
> 
> Can you overlay a representative NiMH cells performance against it?



Try the last link in the review: Comparison of AA battery chemistries


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 10, 2013)

Does Energizer sell the 'lesser' Advanced Lithium AA in the EU marketplace?
I'd like to see if the results of http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?278063-AA-Ragone-Plot
still apply.
My handy rule of thumb is up to 0.5 watts use the EA91; and 0.5-1.0 watts stick with the EA91 over L91, the cost difference more/less matches the enhanced runtime-unless replacement is critical, like outside in the cold.
1.0-1.5 watts L91. Over 1.5 watts, use NiMH.


----------



## HKJ (Aug 10, 2013)

MichaelW said:


> Does Energizer sell the 'lesser' Advanced Lithium AA in the EU marketplace?
> I'd like to see if the results of http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?278063-AA-Ragone-Plot
> still apply.
> My handy rule of thumb is up to 0.5 watts use the EA91; and 0.5-1.0 watts stick with the EA91 over L91, the cost difference more/less matches the enhanced runtime-unless replacement is critical, like outside in the cold.
> 1.0-1.5 watts L91. Over 1.5 watts, use NiMH.



Looking in a couple of Danish web shops, I could not find anything but ultimate lithium.


----------



## __philippe (Aug 10, 2013)

MichaelW said:


> Does Energizer sell the 'lesser' Advanced Lithium AA in the EU marketplace?


_*Michael*_, thanks for bringing up the subject:

Energizer marketing multiple-line of cylindrical Li-ion 1.5V primary cells can be a source of some perplexity among the general public.

The AA Li-ion primary cells reviewed by HKJ are also known in the trade as Energizer Ultimate **L91** AA 
(a tiny 'L91' can barely be seen printed sideways on the mid-cell in the fourth battery picture from the top post).

Confusingly, Energizer is also marketing a cheaper range of look-alike cylindrical, lower mAH capacity 1.5V primary Li-ion batteries, 
known as *Energizer Advanced Lithium*.

_*Summary of current Energizer Li-ion cylindrical 1.5V primary (throw-away) battery line: 
*_
Energizer Advanced - *EA91* - AA - max discharge 1.5 A continuous 
Energizer Advanced - *EA92* - AAA - max discharge 1.0 A continuous 
Energizer Ultimate - *L91 *- AA - max discharge 3.0 A continuous (as reviewed here)
Energizer Ultimate - *L92* - AAA -max discharge 1.5 A continuous 

_*Mfr Data sheets:*_
http://data.energizer.com/PDFs/ea91.PDF
http://data.energizer.com/PDFs/ea92.pdf
http://data.energizer.com/PDFs/l91.pdf
http://data.energizer.com/PDFs/l92.pdf

Cheers,

__philippe

*PS *Finally, to answer your question....: Yes, 'Advanced' Li-ion AA are all over the place, just search ebay.co.uk for instance.


----------



## candle lamp (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your excellent test review. HKJ! :thumbsup:


----------



## markr6 (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm not a big user of primaries, but decided to get some to keep in my car and at home for emergencies. Would you recommend the Ultimate or Advanced for use in single AA lights? Specifically H51, SC52w.

I was at Meijer yesterday and noticed them on sale, 4-packs for $3.74! I think their regular price was $6.99. Of course, someone cleaned them out. And if you shop at Meijer, you know they have batteries in about 20 different places. I'm going to try another Meijer store after work today.

By the way, this is one of the very few products I can't seem to get cheaper on Amazon vs. locally.


----------



## HKJ (Aug 22, 2013)

markr6 said:


> I'm not a big user of primaries, but decided to get some to keep in my car and at home for emergencies. Would you recommend the Ultimate or Advanced for use in single AA lights? Specifically H51, SC52w.



I have only tested the Ultimate and they look like the ideal primary battery for flashlights (Except for the price). The only disadvantage is that some light may be overdriven with them, I do not know if the H51 and SC52W are among them.
The other solution for good batteries is to get some Eneloop NiMH batteries.


----------



## LlF (Aug 22, 2013)

HKJ said:


> Weigh 1/3 less than standard alkaline batteries



is this a new feature of the 11x ultimate lithium, or all of energizer's lithium AA are like this?


----------



## HKJ (Aug 23, 2013)

LlF said:


> is this a new feature of the 11x ultimate lithium, or all of energizer's lithium AA are like this?



Lithium batteries does generally weight much less than alkaline or NiMH batteries.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Nov 24, 2013)

I just purchased an 8 pack of these batteries. The shelf life is now up to 20 years.

The 8 pack I purchased last month was 15 years.

My shelf life may be over about the same time as the batteries.


----------



## RI Chevy (Nov 25, 2013)

I wonder if it is the very optimistic Chinese attitude of marketing products? 

Like their overly optimistic view of lumens in a cheap light. 

Be positive Lou Minescence! :thumbsup:


----------



## Replicant (Nov 25, 2013)

RI Chevy said:


> I wonder if it is the very optimistic Chinese attitude of marketing products?
> 
> Like their overly optimistic view of lumens in a cheap light.
> 
> Be positive Lou Minescence! :thumbsup:


Energizer is an American company, right? The Lithium Ultimates are made in America (and sometime Singapore, I believe). Perhaps they improved upon the technology or were overly conservative in their previous estimates. 

I don't see anyone else making comparable lithium primary AA and AAAs, so I don't think Energizer is necessarily doing something similar to a lumens race.


----------



## leon2245 (Nov 25, 2013)

So these are different than the energizer ultimate lithiums that have "9x" on the package? I was going to stock up on those while they're $16 per 12 pack at same this month, didn't know there was another level of ultimate still. Thanks for theinfo.

They just should have come up with another adjective, instead of ultimate again.


----------



## bhds (Nov 25, 2013)

"Super Ultimate" ?
Seriously, this is good info. I have pretty much transitioned from CR123's to all AA lights and need to pick up a few packs of lithiums for the flashlights I keep in the cars.


----------



## kosPap (Nov 26, 2013)

RI Chevy said:


> I wonder if it is the very optimistic Chinese attitude of marketing products?
> 
> Like their overly optimistic view of lumens in a cheap light.
> 
> Be positive Lou Minescence! :thumbsup:




If yuo go back some years where the differences of L91 and EA91s were discussed you will find a military resesearch tidbit that calculated their shelf life at 34 years.
it seems -as per one person commented there- that Energizer was shy on advertised shelf life on the fear that it would not seem believable


----------



## Lou Minescence (Nov 26, 2013)

leon2245 said:


> So these are different than the energizer ultimate lithiums that have "9x" on the package? I was going to stock up on those while they're $16 per 12 pack at same this month, didn't know there was another level of ultimate still. Thanks for theinfo.
> 
> They just should have come up with another adjective, instead of ultimate again.







Here is an 8 pack I bought a month ago with the 15 year or 2028 expiration date




Here are the 20 year 2033 expiration date batteries.
Not much difference in the 2 packages except the expiration date.
Both batteries say made in USA ST, Louis MO.


----------



## RI Chevy (Nov 26, 2013)

kosPap said:


> If yuo go back some years where the differences of L91 and EA91s were discussed you will find a military resesearch tidbit that calculated their shelf life at 34 years.
> it seems -as per one person commented there- that Energizer was shy on advertised shelf life on the fear that it would not seem believable





Replicant said:


> Energizer is an American company, right? The Lithium Ultimates are made in America (and sometime Singapore, I believe). Perhaps they improved upon the technology or were overly conservative in their previous estimates.
> 
> I don't see anyone else making comparable lithium primary AA and AAAs, so I don't think Energizer is necessarily doing something similar to a lumens race.



Guys, I was only joking. I am sure the batteries are good batteries that will last a LONG time.


----------



## Michael Aos (Nov 27, 2013)

I "discovered" the Energizer Ultimate Lithium AA's after my first year of backpack elk hunting in Colorado. Obviously the weight difference isn't HUGE, but it is definitely noticeable when every ounce counts. The cold-weather performance -vs- alkaline is pronounced. We use them in Garmin Rino 120 GPS's and side-by-side the one with lithium batteries transmit further and last much longer (leads to additional weight savings). We also now use the lithium AA's in headlights and flashlights.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Nov 27, 2013)

How many hours out of your Rino 120 on AA lithium in the cold ?
Too bad my cell phone doesn't take lithium AAs. I have to keep it in a chest pocket to stay warm so it will work.

I wonder what would be the better flashlight to pack in the cold for runtime and size.
A Quark that takes 2 AA lithiums or a Quark that takes 2 lithium CR 123s. Would the 2 CR123 light last longer than the AA light at 200 lumens for example.
Or another way to look at it is how many AAs to equal the power output of CR123s.
I've read on CPF someone figured about 3 AA batteries equal the stored energy of a single 18650.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Nov 27, 2013)

Well, according to HKJ's tests on the Energizer L91 Ultimate, at a 2A load, you get ~3.2Wh, so that would probably be SOTA for the non-Li-Co/Li-Mn chemistry types. Now, the newer Panasonic Industrial~Japan CR123A pegs in at ~2.4Wh at 2A. The US made Panasonic achieves ~2.3Wh. Obviously, if you run two of each in series, the CR123As get you close to that 6v level, but you're still not up there capacity wise. 

http://www.lygte-info.dk/info/indexBatteriesAndChargers%20UK.html

I think I appreciate HKJ's testing of 'common' household type batteries, more than I do the Li-Ions!

Chris


----------



## chazz (Jan 2, 2014)

So its been well proven that the Energizer Ultimate Lithiums are the best for cold temps, and I have seen freezer tests supposedly at -40 and they did well. 

The questions is, at what temp will these stop working in a flashlight? Has anyone tested them at -60c or -100c or colder?? Just curious...  

Not like I am planning a trip to Antarctica http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/coldest-place-earth-discovered/story?id=21164891


----------



## RTR882 (Jan 2, 2014)

Being n the cold North I use the Ultimates in my car lights. Also in devices like my GPS and portable radios which are used infrequently. Having ruined a few expensive devices with leaking alkaline cells I am now a Li convert.


----------



## MichaelW (Jan 2, 2014)

chazz said:


> So its been well proven that the Energizer Ultimate Lithiums are the best for cold temps, and I have seen freezer tests supposedly at -40 and they did well.
> 
> The questions is, at what temp will these stop working in a flashlight? Has anyone tested them at -60c or -100c or colder?? Just curious...


http://data.energizer.com/PDFs/lithiuml91l92_appman.pdf
For an ordinary person, you would worry about your blood freezing up before the L91 will let you down. Chuck Norris is the exception.
There was that weather station in Alaska [from another thread] that used cr123A continued to work down to almost -80
http://wattsupwiththat.com/2012/01/...ord-nearly-broken-but-murphys-law-intervenes/


----------



## zespectre (Jan 2, 2014)

I hate being this anecdotal/non scientific, but I'll share some real world observations.
I have a set of energizer lithium cells that have been in my workshop flashlight for about 8 years now. It gets frequent, but brief, use for a few seconds each time while I find the light switches. The shop is unheated so the temperatures vary from about 90F down to about 22F. No issues at all.

I also have a standard procedure of putting these batteries in good quality, regulated, lights for the glovebox and emergency kits in the automobiles. I have wound up using said lights in just about every imaginable condition including temps in the -4 F range (real temp, not this "wind chill" BS). Again the batteries have functioned perfectly.

About the only issue I've had (other than price) was one keychain AAA light I had that seemed to drain Lithium cells but not Alkaline ones. I never did figure that out but I dumped that light for a better one anyway so who cares <grin>.


----------



## chazz (Jan 2, 2014)

-80, Thats cool.


----------



## Richwouldnt (May 31, 2014)

HKJ said:


> I have only tested the Ultimate and they look like the ideal primary battery for flashlights (Except for the price). The only disadvantage is that some light may be overdriven with them, I do not know if the H51 and SC52W are among them.
> The other solution for good batteries is to get some Eneloop NiMH batteries.



Agree about overdriven. The Fenix TK50 is overdriven with just D size Alkalines when new and loses some modes, or at least they put out the same amount of light. Probably be worse if used the Ultimate Lithiums in my 3AA in parallel to D adapters I just got from China. The adapters work great with Eneloops in my Fenix TK50 though. With standard 2000 mAh Eneloops I got 3 hours on Turbo mode.


----------



## Richwouldnt (May 31, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> So these are different than the energizer ultimate lithiums that have "9x" on the package? I was going to stock up on those while they're $16 per 12 pack at same this month, didn't know there was another level of ultimate still. Thanks for theinfo.
> 
> They just should have come up with another adjective, instead of ultimate again.



Looks to me like the 11X claim is for batteries packaged for European sale. Colder in Europe so the Ultimate Lithiums work that much better than alkaline cells there? My latest 20 year shelf life claimed purchased ones which arrived today still claim a 9X improvement over Alkalines on the packaging. I can assure you though that it only applies to high current drain devices. In low drain devices at room temperature the functional capacity of ultimates and alkaline cells are very close. High drain under cold conditions though the Ultimate Lithiums might exceed the claims or the alkalines might not work at all. Never seen a Ultimate Lithium cell take a leak either though.


----------



## SubLGT (Nov 30, 2014)

chazz said:


> So its been well proven that the Energizer Ultimate Lithiums are the best for cold temps, and I have seen freezer tests supposedly at -40 and they did well.
> 
> The questions is, at what temp will these stop working in a flashlight? Has anyone tested them at -60c or -100c or colder?? Just curious...



From looking at the data sheet for capacity at -40F, the capacity is 3000mAh with a 25mA load, 1300mAh with a 250mA load, and zero mAh with a 1000mA load


----------



## SubLGT (Nov 30, 2014)

HKJ said:


> ….This battery handles load very well. Notice that the unloaded voltage for lithium batteries is 1.8 volt………..
> These batteries cannot always replace alkaline, some equipment depends on the weak high current ability of alkaline!…………………………...



Interesting, I did not realize they went that high. The Energizer AA L91 battery I just put in a flashlight is marked 1.5V on the battery, but I measure it to be 1.76V after a minute of use. A brand new Rayovac AA alkaline measured 1.62V.


----------



## etc (Jan 11, 2017)

I recently got these cells. I understand they are different from the regular L91 cells? Or just a marketing thing?

As noted, both cells say L91 on them.


----------



## moodysj (Nov 30, 2017)

etc said:


> I recently got these cells. I understand they are different from the regular L91 cells? Or just a marketing thing?
> 
> As noted, both cells say L91 on them.



Yes, the new ones, dated 2036 or later, have increased capacity; 3500 mah vs 3000 mah for the older, as rated by the manufacturer. See the battery test on BLF


----------

